# npp + deca



## Gravitysdefiance (Oct 25, 2013)

Ok guys, I'm getting everything together for ny next blast, and I'm thinking of running deca this go round. Somehow over the years I've never touched it. I'm starting to have a lot of aching joints though, and wanted to see if it would help.. so my question is, would it be of any benifit to kick start with npp the first couple of weeks until the deca kicks in?.. I'll be running a gram of test e also


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 25, 2013)

No denying Deca's assistance with joint pain. Could you talk a bit about your previous cycle experience? Sounds like you're fairly experienced if you're basing this blast on a gram of Test E.


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 25, 2013)

I am running a TPP, NPP, and var cycle now.  I love it.  Although I just stopped with the var at the end of 6 week the NPP is awesome.  I am going to continue another 10 to 12 weeks as I am running fairly low numbers and then return to my hrt/trt levels.


----------



## losieloos (Oct 25, 2013)

I would, I hate waiting.


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 25, 2013)

OP, when you say blast, do you mean a cycle you're coming off of, or do you cruise/trt afterwards?  Either way, I would front load with the NPP, and maybe use it on the back end as well, depending on my first question


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 25, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> OP, when you say blast, do you mean a cycle you're coming off of, or do you cruise/trt afterwards?  Either way, I would front load with the NPP, and maybe use it on the back end as well, depending on my first question



id front load NPP too.  i dont see a need on the back end as deca will take a long time to clear, but if you want good, solid, stable levels all the way threw...than yea, prolly on the back as well.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 25, 2013)

I would skip the longer ester deca and just stick with the NPP, with short esters u get more of the compound as less of it is wasted in your body....


----------



## Hero Swole (Oct 25, 2013)

It boils down to convenience. But yes gains are much better on the short ester. Definitely noticeable.


----------



## Gravitysdefiance (Oct 25, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> No denying Deca's assistance with joint pain. Could you talk a bit about your previous cycle experience? Sounds like you're fairly experienced if you're basing this blast on a gram of Test E.



Ive ran 3 cycles a year for about the last 4 yrs. I started as most do, I dabbled with prohormones then moved to the real deal as soon as I got a source..  I've run test/tren almost every time, but thrown in dbol, eq, or mast depending on the cycle or season.. 

I'm 31, 6'3" 245 lbs and roughly 18% bf (all belly lol)


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 25, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> id front load NPP too.  i dont see a need on the back end as deca will take a long time to clear, but if you want good, solid, stable levels all the way threw...than yea, prolly on the back as well.



My thought was since conventional wisdom is to stop deca 2 weeks before test E or C, you could supplement with NPP for the last few weeks to keep your levels up while the slow ass deca clears.  But if he doesn't do PCT (cruises), then I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Gravitysdefiance (Oct 25, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> OP, when you say blast, do you mean a cycle you're coming off of, or do you cruise/trt afterwards?  Either way, I would front load with the NPP, and maybe use it on the back end as well, depending on my first question



I'm just now starting this cycle. I'm coming off the longest break I've had in since I started using aas. The last two I blasted and kinda did a drawn out taper, so I don't know if you'd consider it cruising. I'd run a heavy dose then just incrementally drop the test to about 400 a week till my next cycle. I came completely off this last time from a lack of source (a decent source) and I felt like 
I wasn't gaining as much as when I run 10-12 wks, did pct and cycled again


----------



## jyoung8j (Oct 25, 2013)

I would either run npp as a jump starter or good ole dbol..


----------



## losieloos (Oct 25, 2013)

Do anadrol instead.


----------



## Gravitysdefiance (Oct 25, 2013)

losieloos said:


> Do anadrol instead.



That's another one I've never tried.. I like to have a beer or two every once in awhile


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 25, 2013)

Gravitysdefiance said:


> That's another one I've never tried.. I like to have a beer or two every once in awhile



than skip drol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 25, 2013)

Make sure you control estrogen to help lessen the chance of prolactin issues.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 25, 2013)

Gravitysdefiance said:


> Ive ran 3 cycles a year for about the last 4 yrs. I started as most do, I dabbled with prohormones then moved to the real deal as soon as I got a source..  I've run test/tren almost every time, but thrown in dbol, eq, or mast depending on the cycle or season..
> 
> I'm 31, 6'3" 245 lbs and roughly 18% bf (all belly lol)



Then you're fine at the levels you posted (no disrespect meant, was just making certain you were a Veteran). 

I'd say your front-load of NPP is fine then. I personally prefer the longer esters (less pinning) and am running something very similar to what you proposed, albeit with a bit less test and a bit more deca. 

Good luck with the blast!

- Savage


----------



## Bigwhite (Oct 25, 2013)

I run higher dose NPP with a lower dose deca. Some guys say NPP helps joints but not me. When I added deca last time it was an amazing pain free cycle. Starting one again next week...


----------



## Gravitysdefiance (Oct 25, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Then you're fine at the levels you posted (no disrespect meant, was just making certain you were a Veteran).
> 
> I'd say your front-load of NPP is fine then. I personally prefer the longer esters (less pinning) and am running something very similar to what you proposed, albeit with a bit less test and a bit more deca.
> 
> ...



None taken at all man.. I shoulda included that in the post anyway.


----------



## Gravitysdefiance (Oct 25, 2013)

Bigwhite said:


> I run higher dose NPP with a lower dose deca. Some guys say NPP helps joints but not me. When I added deca last time it was an amazing pain free cycle. Starting one again next week...



It was another thread on here that made me wanna finally give deca a shot.. I was reading it the other night and it seemed like everybody was raving about how great they felt on it


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 25, 2013)

NPP is used at conjunction with Deca closer to precontest time for its shorter ester

Eventually deca is dropped, NPP is only used, and then it's eventually dropped

Just givin the mechanics/contest side of NPP+deca combo


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 26, 2013)

i didnt need caber at 450mg deca


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 26, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> i didnt need caber at 450mg deca



Did you confirm with bloods?  I mean how did you know, short of not lactating.  I know the signs of high estro, but I'm not clear on prolactin.  I took prami on my last NPP cycle but I don't know that I needed to.  Are there any good early warning signs?


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 26, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Did you confirm with bloods?  I mean how did you know, short of not lactating.  I know the signs of high estro, but I'm not clear on prolactin.  I took prami on my last NPP cycle but I don't know that I needed to.  Are there any good early warning signs?



When the Lil' Soldier won't salute (and you've got your E2 under control as verified via blood work) thats a good sign of high prolactin.


----------



## Gravitysdefiance (Oct 26, 2013)

I've never needed caber with tren, but I've always done a pretty modest dose..
Should I be more worried with deca?.. I'm still at the drawing board, but I'm thinking about around 400 mg a wk, maybe higher.. I keep reading about running it higher than the test, so I'm not sure if maybe I should drop the test to maybe 600 mg a week and do 7 or 800 mg deca?


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 26, 2013)

Gravitysdefiance said:


> I've never needed caber with tren, but I've always done a pretty modest dose..
> Should I be more worried with deca?.. I'm still at the drawing board, but I'm thinking about around 400 mg a wk, maybe higher.. I keep reading about running it higher than the test, so I'm not sure if maybe I should drop the test to maybe 600 mg a week and do 7 or 800 mg deca?



I'd have the Caber on hand if I were running Tren or Deca, just in case. As per the ratio of Deca to Test, its largely a personal decision. If you've never run Deca before, lowering the Test and running the Deca (600 - 700 Mg) would give you a better  sense of how your body reacts to it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 26, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Did you confirm with bloods?  I mean how did you know, short of not lactating.  I know the signs of high estro, but I'm not clear on prolactin.  I took prami on my last NPP cycle but I don't know that I needed to.  Are there any good early warning signs?



where i live I cant get private med labs...I could always drive 2 hours to get it but I didnt.I never get any Estro sides,my pp stays hard all the time and i felt great.Aromasin 12.5 eod is all I ever needed.U guys who can get blood work done with private med labs are lucky.I like to experiment on myself ,I will never take something if i dont need it


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 26, 2013)

I also like to kick off a deca cycle with some npp for the first few weeks then dropp it and let the long ester do its thang


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 26, 2013)

I also hate people who say its a must to take caber...guys ran deca cycles for years when there was no caber and were ok


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 26, 2013)

Has anyone ever seen bloods on someone with estradiol under control but with prolactin sides?


----------



## Gravitysdefiance (Oct 26, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> I also hate people who say its a must to take caber...guys ran deca cycles for years when there was no caber and were ok



I used to be on another forum and there was a guy called tougholdman. He was an old school bodybuilder and he used to preach that shit.. this guy never used anything but clomid


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 26, 2013)

Caber or prami isn't a must if prolactin is kept in check by managing E2 levels. There's evidence this rise isn't solely due to the presence of 19-nors but the inclusion of aromatizable compounds. Only way to know if it is needed is checking serum prolactin levels.


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 26, 2013)

Gravitysdefiance said:


> I used to be on another forum and there was a guy called tougholdman. He was an old school bodybuilder and he used to preach that shit.. this guy never used anything but clomid



Add me to the list, I never use/need ancillaries (cept I like letro for water loss)

Now u can't even say "deca" without someone demanding caber be used

Honestly, I think that's why deca-one of the best and most used (like test) by competitors-gets a bad rep nowadays

Too many parrots


----------

